# Motorhomeing with diabeties



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Good morning to you all,

Hoping you can help!! I have a brother who would like to go down the motorhome route and tour the mainland europe and all. However what stops him is the following.

His good lady wife has type 1 diabeties (the injecting type) and she is very loathe the leave Blighty in case she cannot get insulin abroad. 

I have explained that there are hospitals etc in other countries but it has not reassured her. 

Are there any type 1's out there who go mainland europe traveling and if so how do you manage to replace your stocks of insulin?

Many thanks in advance

NeilandDebs


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

I have Type 2 Diabetes and have Insulin injections twice a day. I can only say about France that it is the same Insulin as in the UK, I suppose it is the same in most of the EEC, I say most, as some of the newer Members are probably way behind in the healthcare side of things. The only thing to remember is to keep the Insulin in the fridge. Diabetes isn't just confined to the UK there are thousands of people all over the World that have it. I can't see a problem but maybe the lady isn't interested in motorhoming and is using this as an excuse.


----------

